# Band size for 6mm and targets



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi All

Have some theraband gold to use and a bunch of 9.5mm and 6mm BB's. What band widths would be good for each?

For 6mm - this is for targets, so BB speed and thus tracjectory are my key goals. How about 20mm band, or 20 to 15mm taper?

For 9.5mm - this is also for targets, the reason i got a bunch of them is that is the competition size BB. How about 20mm band, or 25-20mm taper when i get used to it?

Thinking to give some red precise a go..

If there is a better band recomendation for the lighter 6mm BB then i'd like to hear about it. Or, if it's best t stay with one brand of band but just cut thinner bands then that's also cool with me. I don't want to over band for the 6mm BB as surely it would be counter productive.

Cheers


----------



## whadafork (Oct 25, 2018)

In the mainland, there's a competitive shooter who is known for shooting light setups- for 6.4mm steel, he uses SUMEIKE 0.37 16/8 or PRECISE 0.4 17-9 (his draw length is around 1000).

For targets, you really want to look for a light setup for stability. I personally wont use anything above 0.55. You dont want to sacrifice your precision and stability due to the heavy pull. I shoot 7mm steel with 0.4 18/10 700.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

whadafork said:


> In the mainland, there's a competitive shooter who is known for shooting light setups- for 6.4mm steel, he uses SUMEIKE 0.37 16/8 or PRECISE 0.4 17-9 (his draw length is around 1000).
> 
> For targets, you really want to look for a light setup for stability. I personally wont use anything above 0.55. You dont want to sacrifice your precision and stability due to the heavy pull. I shoot 7mm steel with 0.4 18/10 700.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Cheers

I will look up some light bands and get them over the chrony also to see what works. I want light draw but max FPS. I will even experiment with red precise and theraband gold at just 10mm width bands to see if that's nice and light. It could be interesting to use slim cut bands as supposed to thinner bands which are usually cut wider.

So much to play with...


----------

